
The Pentagon Is Declassifying Lots of Info About What's in Orbit - protomyth
https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/satellites/a25562991/pentagon-declassifying-space-traffic-data/
======
ggm
Lots, but as the article says not everything and they use the same model they
did in GPS: information is dithered for assets which have orbital mobility and
tactical importance like EMP busting comms in polar orbits.

